# What's great at the moment?



## forsh (Nov 11, 2019)

Afternoon all

I'm at the end of my last batch of beans from Rave. A very nice naturally processed coffee I have mostly been brewing in the Aeropress (I'd tell you the exact one but I threw the bag out by mistake).
When I run out of beans I usually just order something quick to tide me over until my next subscription delivery. This time I thought, why not come here and ask if anyone has had anything mind blowing recently.
I can brew Aeroress, Espresso or pour over so anything that's worked with those methods would be great.


----------



## Recall (Jun 2, 2021)

I brought some amazing coffee back from Berlin recently, from The Barn and Bonanza. I would highly recommend all of their beans. I tend to get all of my coffee from James Gourmet in the UK and sometimes Square Mile or Workshop if I'm pushing the boat out. The JGC prices are really fair and the quality is great. The write ups on each bean are great and you can tell the company is run by true enthusiasts. I'm drinking the Rwanda Musasa via an OREA filter at the moment and it's tasting great.


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

Yesterday and today i’ve been drinking the fazenda bom sucesso natural from crankhouse. it’s really good, a bit more acidity and liveliness than i would usually expect from brazilian coffee. i also have the same beans anaerobic process but haven’t tried those yet.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Been drinking Round Hill Roasters El Jardin and the Almaz Sahille. Two great coffees and makes an amazing espresso. From limited single producers. Made a great change from my daily Italian local roast.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Ordered 1kg of BURUNDI from coffeelink. Bargain price for a BURUINDI and its superb as an double espresso..


----------



## Mac468 (Aug 26, 2019)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Ordered 1kg of BURUNDI from coffeelink. Bargain price for a BURUINDI and its superb as an double espresso..


Just tried this recently, and highly recommend it too! I also really liked their Ethiopian Yirgacheffe Grade 1. Will definitely re-order from these guys


----------

